# space bar malfunction



## Christopp (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a os x 10.4.11 at work and the space bar won't work...all the other keys do as far as I know.

Thanks for any help.

chris


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

I have sometimes found trash or lint, etc, underneath a key or spacebar which might be the problem. You can gently look around underneath the space bar for something that you might be 'clogging up the works'.
Sometimes a space bar will work OK on one edge, but not the other edge. That might be more annoying than not working at all. If you can't get the spacebar to work - it's pretty simple: Replace the keyboard.
You could just plug in any USB keyboard (doesn't need to be anything Apple, just a generic USB keyboard), and make sure the space bar is working on a different keyboard.

What kind of Mac do you have? MacBook? iMac? MacPro? something else? Separate keyboard is simple. A laptop, you can decide if you want to spend the money on a 5 or 6 year old Mac, or just use an external keyboard.  It's a little less portable, but still should work!


----------



## Christopp (Apr 2, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> I have sometimes found trash or lint, etc, underneath a key or spacebar which might be the problem. You can gently look around underneath the space bar for something that you might be 'clogging up the works'.
> Sometimes a space bar will work OK on one edge, but not the other edge. That might be more annoying than not working at all. If you can't get the spacebar to work - it's pretty simple: Replace the keyboard.
> You could just plug in any USB keyboard (doesn't need to be anything Apple, just a generic USB keyboard), and make sure the space bar is working on a different keyboard.
> 
> What kind of Mac do you have? MacBook? iMac? MacPro? something else? Separate keyboard is simple. A laptop, you can decide if you want to spend the money on a 5 or 6 year old Mac, or just use an external keyboard.  It's a little less portable, but still should work!


I did plug in another mac keyboard and same thing...perhaps it's a software problem. It's a PowerPC G4.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure, try logging out, then log in to another user account. If you don't have another user, create one just for this purpose, in System Preferences/Accounts pane.

You can also go to System Preferences/International pane, click on Input devices, and check the box "Keyboard Viewer" which will show a Flag icon in your menubar. Click on that flag, and choose Keyboard Viewer. You can test all the keys on your keyboard, and that will show you quickly if the keyboard space bar responds at all.


----------



## Christopp (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks again for the suggestions.  Tried everything but the key test...couldn't locate it..somewhat different system preferences ...but I did run a hardware check disk that came with the mac and it found no hardware problems.  Then I attempted to reinstall the tiger os x, but a kernel panic ensued...the screen that tells me I have to restart in 4 different languages...this after I hit the restart to start the reinstallment.  Unfortunately restarting again keeps bringing up the same kernel panic screen and doesn't allow me to access anything, including the disk reject...keep circling back...hope you can help.

Thanks again,

chris


----------

